# Brookshire VSA software



## tennhillbilly (Nov 2, 2013)

I am a newby and I am wanting to do a 3 axis skull. I don't have any equipment yet. I have downloaded Brookshire's demo software and I cannot get it to load an audio file . So far I have not received any help from their support, except to say that the demo should load an audio file. I am using windows XP . The error I get is when I select audio file it says the file does not exist , I get a popup that asks if I want to change file name, (yes or no). If I answer no it loads the waveform but does not play sound. I have used these audio files in Light O Rama light shows or anything thing else that I want to. Sorry for the rambling . Thanks for any help.


----------



## george_darkhill (Aug 8, 2013)

what type of audio file is it? (Ex. .mp3 or .wav)


----------



## Dark Lord (Jul 25, 2007)

The problem may also be your using XP, the newest VSA user requires Windows Vista, 7 or 8, XP was not considered in the newest version of VSA 5.0

My problem also as i have 4.0, but to buy 5.0 I need a newer pc / operating system......
Brookshire's tech support may take a few days to get a response as I have found in the past.

FYI - Use .Wav files, mp3's are too compressed & your show will start to run out of sync with audio. VSA 5.0 may not even allow mp3's......


----------



## HomeyDaClown (Oct 3, 2009)

Yeah, what he said.....

The Brookshire VSA Sytems Requirements say:

Windows 8, Windows 7, or Windows Vista SP2 with Platform Update (32 or 64-bit versions)

You should be able to get a Windows 7 Home version to upgrade XP for a resonable price.

You want to use wav files for your routines since mp3 files (by design) have blank areas at the beginning of the file and will not properly sync to your servo movements.

You can also try Vixen (the free open source lighting control software) since there is a plug-in
for 3-axis skull control.


----------



## tennhillbilly (Nov 2, 2013)

Thanks, the files are mp3 . I also tried downloading to a Windows 8 laptop, same results . I will go with wav files next time. I finally got it to load on the XP system by clicking on audio from the settings tab, instead of from the tools tab. I don't know ,maybe that is the way your're supposed to do it. Anyway thanks for the replies and I will convert to wav files and try to learn some more .


----------



## HomeyDaClown (Oct 3, 2009)

Good to know it still works in XP and yes you have to enable the audio. You may wait a while to get support from Brookshire. Me thinks it's a one man show and Jon takes his time with things.


I'm running Version 4.01 and it still works fine on a Windows 98 Laptop!


----------

